

Ask HN: What do you use to store your bookmarks - lifeisstillgood

I am still looking for an article I read recently that I wanted to quote.  Some folks on here can snap back a URL in seconds, so I guess they have really good and well indexed bookmarks on evernote or somesuch.  But how exactly do these paragons of memory do it?  What is your secret please?
======
datr
I generally don't rely that much on bookmarks any more. I find I can recall
enough about a page that a few minutes searching on google is enough to find
it again. So these sorts of mildly interesting pages don't get bookmarked.

Pages that I think might be useful for some task and that I'm unlikely to
recall get placed into a comment on that task in trello. Overtime each task
builds up a small online literature review.

Pages that fall somewhere in between get bookmarked but if they haven't made
their way to trello by the time I next wipe my computer, they're gone.

~~~
1337biz
Same here. I'm even more rigorous and don't keep any bookmarks at all. So far
I was always able to recall from where I got a link or to whom I passed it on.
So in a sense me twitter feed an my email outbox are my bookmarks.

------
jordhy
For me, this is a Major pain. I use pinboard.in, and kippt but neither tools
is enough for me. I wish to discover a new tool.

------
xauronx
I just use google chromes built in bookmarking. I'm logged in on my work and
home computer, my iPhone and my iPad so I can always find that link. It comes
down to finding proper folders for everything.

------
GeorgeHahn
I use Pocket - it has extensions for desktop browsers, apps for major mobile
platforms, and offline sync. Free.

<https://getpocket.com/>

~~~
vinnybhaskar
I also stick to using Pocket. The best part is the tagging feature. Whenever,
I add something to Pocket, I ensure to tag it. Later when I need to find
something, I can simply lookup the tag instead of finding a needle in the
haystack.

------
ataleb52
Here's an entire thread on this from a few weeks ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5229185>

------
srkiranraj
try historio.us, so far I have found it too good. Once you save a bookmark,
you can login and have a search similar to google that allows you to find
right page from your bookmarked sites.

